# Muffler Repacking



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I did a search and only came up with two threads on this subject.. I need to repack my hmf utility.. It is packed full of mud and has gotten VERY loud !! I went to there website and I seen where they offer repacking services but I can't seem to find the parts to just do it myself.. Anyone know where I can get the stuff to do it with ?? I really don't want to ship it off..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you not just buy the packing?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

You could order some packing from FMF or Moose,,,its just fiberglass muffler packing.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Can you not just buy the packing?


 That's what I want to do.. Where can I order some from ?? Does fmf have a website ?? I've never repacked one before so this is new to me..


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

"GOOGLE" search FMF I'm sure you will get a bite.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Ok I found some packing. But which one works the best ?? Here is the link, I just don't know which one to get.. 

http://www.fmfracing.com/Products/Accessories/47


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

You need to see what is in the pipe where it is wrap or the fluffy packing


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

OK Thanks..


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

The wrap is easier to do then the shreds of fiberglass but either or will work,


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

OK guys I'm finally gonna do this since my motor is out right now. Mine is an hmf utility series. Have you guys been drilling the rivets out to get the packing out ?? Mine won't just come apart. And if so, when you put it back together, are you putting new rivits in or just something like stainless steel self tapping screws ?? Sorry for the dumb questions but I have never repacked one before. Thanks.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya u gotta drill the rivits out. Some people put screws back in but i would figure re-riviting it back on would be the best course of action


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

You could drill them out or do what I did and took.a chisel and a hammer and knocked the heads off.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If your taking it off just drill them but make sure you use the rite size drill bit so start smaller until you get the rite one.Not saying you would do this but I did use to big of one and had to get the biggest standard rivet I could to put in and still had to put washers behind them duh.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Call Hmf you can get just the packing or I have heard people using steel wool instead of fiberglass.....just a thought


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

It's cheaper to buy a small batt of fiberglass insulation at a home store than to buy packing material from anyone online. For about what you pay for one kit with shipping you can buy enough fiberglass to repack your muffler 6-8 times!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yeah I heard of the steel wool idea too but just couldn't bring myself to do that to my muzzy...afraid of the outcome. As far as the rivets, when I ordered my repack kit from Muzzys they sent me the new packing, a new baffle, and a bag of new rivets...$35+ shipping. And I know you want to repack it yourself, but somebody told me a couple days ago that if you have HMF and it needs repacking to just send it back to them and they will repack it for free as well as replace the HMF badge with a new one....? Not sure how true that is, but will definitely be something I will look into when my 05 brute needs repacking since its running a Full HMF Performance exhaust.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

And regarding steel wool I'd be afraid that would rust like crazy with heat and a couple dunkings! Fiberglass insulation is the way to go! ESP if $35 only let's you repack once!

Item #: 31116 ($10) at lowes gets you 384" of fiberglass insulation and if you used 15" x 12" to repack your muffler (which should get you around the pipe twice) that would let you repack about 34 mufflers! I'm sure they have even smaller quantities available for less


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ this is true! Definitely cheaper....however I had to buy a kit for the baffle since mine rusted/broke in half. The kit from Muzzys is interesting, its a precut piece that fits one wrap around the canister, yet it takes up every ounce of available space in there. It almost looks like a small throw pillow lol. No doubt the fiberglass insulation is cheaper though, I'm thinking about building a medium height snorkel for my Muzzy this go around before it ever hits the mud, maybe the packing will last longer.....its still gonna get water in it, just trying to keep the mud out, then maybe next time I wont have to buy a stupid baffle and can take the cheap route. I need stainless guts for the muzzy, then this wouldn't be an issue :33:


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Hate to dig up a old thread but has anybody ever used the pink house insulation like whoolie was talking about

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think that would burn up easy. It's not meant to withstand that kind of heat I dont think.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmf will repack clean and rebadge it for $35 which isn't bad but you have to pay shipping both ways which will put it up somewhere around $60-70 and im just looking for a cheaper alternative because with our style riding it still wont last long I also found a fmf pillow on ebay that's 15x20 for like $10 I guess that would work 

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be able to order packing from them, I use to order it from LRD for the brute,


----------

